
Appdash, an open-source perf tracing suite - slimsag
https://sourcegraph.com/blog/117580140734
======
slimsag
Hi all, my name is Stephen Gutekanst and I'm the primary developers working on
Appdash at Sourcegraph. I'm really excited to hear your thoughts about it and
to see how it can be improved to fit your needs -- if you have any questions
I'd love to answer them! :)

